# alpinestars evo vs vector tech protection



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

looking at a new protector jacket.
know about the evo jacket, saw yesterday also the vector tech jacket on the alpinestars website.
they look similar. there were priced in the same range. So what is the difference?
could not find any review.

edit: evo jqcket is gone from the website as since today? is the vector the new evo? does it se the issues the evo had (fit mostly)?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I returned the Alpine star vector protection SS jacket because it runs smaller than the sizing guide. I usually wear size small but that jacket was too tight; I had difficulty zipping up the zipper. The jacket cuts off my chest circulation.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

and? did you order a larger size? overall impression?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I find Alpine star chest pads too thin hence I reject it. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I order the leatt 3df soft shell jacket because the pads are 3Do. This is hugely better than Eva pad on Alpine star 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## drtumolo (Jun 12, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but could anyone update me on either the alpinestar or evo vest. I am thinking about trying one for BMX racing.


----------

